# Grow room effect on sleep and mood



## Zarnon (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey y'all. 

I am not sure where to put this topic. Do your lights mess up your sleep cycle? I run mine so they come on at night and I notice going to bed really early then waking up at 3am. 


I try to stay out of the room later at night because I think that's part of it. There is no light leak from the room.


At the same time the bright lights seem to really elevate my mood. I had one of the best Christmases and usually around that time of year I am prone to being really bummed out. 


Every grow I wonder if I am going to ever get bored with this stuff. I don't think so!! 

(PS,  this may or may not have had a lil bit to do with my 'Merry' Christmas)


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Well sometimes, the bud may put out a dust or odor that may make you lathargic. Heard of it and expereinced when I flowered in my closet in my bedroom once. since then the grow has been moved.

The lights esp. true daylight spectrum and MH bulbs produce a the quality of light that the body likes and uses. Thats why your more prone to depression in the winter months than summer. Sunlight is one of natures best defense to depression. You may want to consider running the lights off at night if it is messing with your sleep schedule. my schedule is 7am to 7pm. give me time to work on the plant in the afternoon. 

and on a last note:
That would make anyones christmas merrier. hahaha. great lookin bud.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 10, 2006)

Thought about it dude, but seriously I really like how the room temps do with the reverse cycle.

I think my body is getting more used to it. This time I am back on a relatively normal (10:30-6:30) cycle. Not bad, I actually get a lot accomplished LOL...


----------



## Insane (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm with Mutt on this one, my light schedule is 6am-6pm, that way I get a quick peak at my plants before I go to work, and I get to work on them when I get home in the afternoon.


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't you worry about the smell ? I mean in you're clothing etc?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

the light here is on a night scheule too...9pm to 9 am...like mentioned...the temps are appealing ...and it works with the kiddies...soon as they are asleep...the ladies are waking up


----------

